# Star Wars Empire at war forces of corruption problem please help



## wiz kid (Feb 19, 2010)

i have the official iso game for star wars empire at war..so i decided to download the expansion Star wars EAW forces of corruption. so i installed it without a problem but went i try to play the game there is no sound and if i try to setup the sound in the options section it is disabled and cannot be accessed and i tried to play to play a skirmish battle in about 2mins it just exits the game and goes straight to the desktop


----------



## wiz kid (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a laptop with a PA3290U-3ACA Toshiba 120W Global AC Adapter 5mm tip
PA3535U-1BRS Toshiba Primary Extended Capacity Li ION Battery Pack (9 cell-6000mAh) what does my PSU have to do with the sound ? this is the only game i have the sound problem with i have PES 2010 no sound prob FIFA 2010 no sound prob only this game has this prob


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Please ignore The77s he is spamming the forums with that phrase.
Hello wiz kid!
I believe it is your sound driver, Have you tried re-installing it?
if not, go to Start>Search>Device Manager> Click on Device Manager> Go under Sound, Video and Game Controllers and uninstall the sound card by right clicking and selecting "Uninstall"


----------



## wiz kid (Feb 19, 2010)

ok thanx but try is this the only game im having this prob with ?


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh i see. 
Well here are some steps to try:
Update all drivers, ex. Sound drivers, video drivers.
If you have any mods installed, remove them.
Update the game (make sure it is COMPLETELY updated)
re-install the game and the patches/updates.


----------

